# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Списание материалов в 1С8.2

## Циля

Подскажите, пожалуйста ответ на следующий вопрос.Недавно стала осваивать "восьмерку" обычная бухгалтерия, не УПП, фирма занимается производством флагов и дальнейших их реализацией, про поступление материалов и передачу в производство все понятно, а вот со списанием материалов следующий вопрос: наименований готовой продукции очень много, под каждый флаг есть своя спецификации по расходу материалов, а можно ли сделать так, что бы при оприходовании готовой продукции на склад как то автоматически списывались материалы согласно каждой спецификации, я видела закладку "материалы",но по каждому наименованию продукции списывать материалы в "ручную" просто ужас. Наверняка есть какие-то тонкости, о которых не пишут в книжках.Буду очень признательна за ответ!

----------


## Вульф

Да есть такая фишечка. Необходимо заполнить справочник "Спецификации" и указать в нем, какое кол-во материалов и  требуется для изготовления единицы продукции.  Найти данный справочник можно п кнопке "Перейти" непосредственно в справочнике "Номенклатура".  Далее в документах  "Отчет производства за смену" в табличной части выбирается спецификация  и на закладке "Материалы" нажимается кнопка "Заполнить", материалы  подтянутся в соответствии со спецификацией. При этом  должен быть установлен флажок "Списать материалы" .

----------

